# dog cleaning herself until she fetches blood



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Our dog has taken to cleaning herself so roughly that she draws blood. We have taken her to the vets but they only came up with what we have already treated, food and fleas. She is a Pyrenean x and her coat has come back extra thick this time. Maybe it has just become a habit, any ideas anyone.
Thanks Dawn


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I would consider trying another vet. When you say you've treated for flees are you using a decent treatment like Frontline? 
Also it may be a quirk she has developed and a behaviourists advice might help.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've only come across it with ours when there is something that irritates - perhaps a minor wound that is healing. But it has to be stopped as it is self-perpetuating. You can get something from the vet that reduces the irritation or enforce some relief with a lampshade.

Is it in one place or many?

Dave


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

l have just found a small sore part on her tail but she does it every where
Dawn


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If all over and she has a heavier than normal coat, are you raking out the undercoat? 

The thing is if you are not, that may help, and if you are, are you taking care not to nick the skin when it is "folded"?

Dave


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Try to get some Bitter Apple spray, its especially to stop dogs overgrooming, its for show dogs, but it has worked for me to stop my old dog messing with stitches and Boris when he was castrated - touch wood never had to use lampshade!  Its a bit like nail biting solutions.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It is sometimes a symptom of a pain its our equivalent of rubbing when we have a stiff joint.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning tellboy1

I would agree: you need another vet opinion

Did he scrape the skin and check for mites?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi many years ago my Mum and Dad had a yorkie cross, and he started to scratch scratch scratch, it got really bad and they took him to the vets, and were given cream etc etc slowly it got worse so back they went to the vets, anyway one Sunday morning it was that bad on the poor dogs face that they got the emergency vet, the dog had scratched half his face away and infection had set in. The dog sadly was put to sleep, but the Vet did say that had he seen the dog before it got that bad the first thing he would have done would have been a blood test.

This is many years ago (70s) so I guess things have advanced since then, but I was just thinking I wondered if it would be worth asking the Vet if a blood test would help................just an idea.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I would go for some sort of Mite infection, its a bit unusual for this time of year normally spring time when Mites start.

As previously said go back to the vets and request they scrape the infected area and test for mites.

All so try changing food intake to a Dry High Fibre Diet

Best Regards
Broom
PS
You could also try Primrose Oil, which I think every dog over the age of 6 should take every day.


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

telboy1 said:


> Our dog has taken to cleaning herself so roughly that she draws blood. We have taken her to the vets but they only came up with what we have already treated, food and fleas. She is a Pyrenean x and her coat has come back extra thick this time. Maybe it has just become a habit, any ideas anyone.
> Thanks Dawn


Hi Dawn my dogs been scratching badly took the old boy to the vets as around his base of tail inside back legs and on his belly was starting to get scores,they didnt really know what it was but they gave me advocate which covers every type of flea,worms,louse just about everything(cheaper to buy off the net)also a course of antiboihic sorry can spell that,and a course of(ceporex)and steroids(prednisolone)for a few weeks,with in a few hours and i mean a few hours he stopped scratching and the pinkes skin and scores went down that was nearly 2 weeks ago,hes back to his self and happy,he must of been suffering,good luck Matt


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> If all over and she has a heavier than normal coat, are you raking out the undercoat?
> 
> The thing is if you are not, that may help, and if you are, are you taking care not to nick the skin when it is "folded"?
> 
> Dave


I had a carpel tunnel op on my right hand a couple of weeks ago so she hasn't been groomed properly. Also as l use a walking stick she hasn't been out as often as we normally would. l hadn't thought about that.
The vet just checked for fleas, which she didn't find. She is laid fast asleep at the moment,she is only 5 but has always been a lazy dog. Lots of snow here and she loves the cold so has been having a good roll in it
Thanks for all the advice.
Dawn


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Is she partial to or allergic to tasty gritting salt?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Some years ago we had a dog that did this, we took it to the vet two or three times and he just gave us treatment for fleas etc, We then tried a different vet cos it was getting worse, She gave us a shampoo type solution that we had to bath her in each day, It cleared up after a few days, It appears it was a type of mange or mite infection.



Merry Xmas


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Many years ago we had a lab that used to do this every now and then, but only when he had tonsillitis. I didn't know dogs got tonsillitis but that was the diagnosis and he definitely had a sore throat.
It could be something other than a skin condition that's bothering him so I would definitely want more investigations done. 
It's unlikely (though not impossible) to be diet related unless you've recently changed his food but the grooming issue looks quite feasible. 
Lesley


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi telboy1

I expect you will be getting so many different suggestions that you will not know which one to listen to as each will have worked for that dog :wink: . My experience with the same problem in Springer spaniels was solved by changing the dogs diet and reducing the protein intake and amount of food they were given when they were not getting so much exercise. 

We were never sure whether it was a food allergy or too much protein but changing from one make of dry food to another that had much less protein stopped the scratching and leg biting.


Mike


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Where are these sore patches? 
If they are anywhere from half way along the dog to it's tail it could well be anal glands. 
A dog will often lick or chew when they are full or infected and as they can't always reach far enough back they nag the nearest part. 
Some dogs need the glands emptying almost weekly, some never and some dogs that have never had a problem suddenly develop one. 
You can empty them yourself, it's easy but not a nice job and smelly if they are infected in which case will need some antibiotics. 
I would ask the vet to do them first time and maybe he/she will show you how to do them. 
A change in diet can cause or cure anal gland problems, if the dog has loose bowels there is nothing to force the oils out of the glands, giving some some fibre can help. 
A dog can also have an allergy to flea droppings and even after the fleas have gone is still irritated. 
I would get hold of some none soap shampoo, usually aloe vera and give the dogs a nice bath. 
Then treat with a top notch flea treatment and to break what may have become a habit some of the bitter apple or similar spray (there are many to choose from). 
Hopefully this will sort you out. 
James


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Start with the obvious. This would be a topical skin problem. You must keep going back to the vet. So many people think the first visit does the trick but nothing could be further from the truth. The consultation fee should go down each time you go as it becomes a "follow up".

Stress can be a factor too. If you have been in hospital your dog could be anxious. She could be picking up on your and the family's anxiety. It is surprisingly common for this to happen (my own dog got a stomach ulcer when we were packing up the house). 
Just a change in routine will sometimes do it. Do try to get her back into her old routine as soon as you can. Because they do not speak English they have no idea why their life has suddenly changed and everyone is slightly different.

It is a bit like a cumfy blanket. They need to relieve the stress somehow so start licking. Once started it can be very difficult to cure as every little worry sets them off again. If it was a dummy/blanky you could throw it away!

Try giving her things she can chew. Stuffed Kong toys are very good. Ask the butcher for some raw marrow bones. Chewing relieves anxiety.
The spray/diffuser thingy who's name escapes me  is good too.

Best to keep on top of it though as these things, as has been said, can become very troublesome.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

:idea: The spray/diffuser thingy is called DAP (dog appeasing pheromones). Can be bought at good pet shops or on the net as it is not a prescription medi cation.

Another thought - if she is anxious you should not reassure her as this is seen, by the dog, as reinforcing her fears and anxieties. Just be very matter of fact with her so that she sees you as a strong person and this is comforting to her.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Telbell,
This sounds a lot like sarcoptic mange (scabies / mites) which is really easily treated - it particularly likes deep coated dogs - when we collected Pushka as a puppy there was a bout of it in her kennels - brought in by a Pyernean MD, can't remeber the medicine (twas 6 years ago) but it was gone in a forntinght - but for those 2 weeks she chewed herself to bits.
I remember the kennel owner saying that it was an easily missed infection until the symptons got worse.

Best of luck & hope she's not it too much discomfort.


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

It may not be this but thought i would mention it anyway

Have you started using plug in air freshners or carpet freshner? 

We noticed when we used plug in air freshners and carpet freshner our dog would rub her belly and bite at her rear end until she was red raw and bleeding. 

When we stopped using them she would stop rubbing and biting, there must have been something in these product that she had a reaction to. 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the help. She came in season yesterday, after checking she is about 6 weeks late. Dont know if this has any thing to do with it. Vets again if it carrys on.
Dawn


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone,


Our dog suffers from eczema and this is worse in the the hot weather
and when he starts scrachting we give him Medrone V tablets which was prescribed by our vet , believe it or not he is allergic to dust and pollen.
We do not give him any tinned dog meat but fresh meat chicken or beef fried. 

Ihope this helps and you find a solution.


regards norm


----------

